# Sound Card/Reciever Problem



## Arkoz (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello! I've just bought a new surround system, and I have a problem with either my reciever(Centrum RB-80) or sound card(Sweex SC015). You see I can't get any sound... I know that the speakers works because there is a test button on the remote. I also know that the reciever works fine when you plugs it into a dvd-player instead of my computer. I use a Coax-Digital cable. I also got the right input in the reciever(V1 Coax) which it's plugged to. Any ideas on why it doesn't work? I use Windows 7.

Regards, Arkoz.


----------

